Ask HN: How can other members help you this month? - ankyth27
======
JazCE
By helping me translate a perl module to JavaScript, or at least recommending
a similar JS library: [http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/SHAY/Text-
Balanced-2.03/lib/T...](http://cpansearch.perl.org/src/SHAY/Text-
Balanced-2.03/lib/Text/Balanced.pm)

_match_bracketed sub is the one i'm having trouble with. Understanding how
best to translate pos.

